# quilt squares that I'm working on currently



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm making a quilt for 2 1/2 yr. old great-nephew. It's got a cowboy theme. I started with a fat quarter from the fat quarter swap last year with a 1950's children's print with cowboys and cowgirls and sawhorse ponies. My DD is using a coffee stain to "colorize" the children in the print so they will look more like my great-nephew. I'm giving him this for Christmas, along with cowboy boots, a cowboy hat, a sheriffs badge, gun and holster and of course, a broomstick pony. 

I'm already made his big sister (6) a quilt with the farm animal squares from a previous swap. I've included a picture of that one too. 

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXPQ0|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...B?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0P|Rup6aQQ|/of=50,332,442


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sandra - the blocks are looking really good. and the one you made for Miss J is really nice also. 

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks, Angie. I just cut out and pinned another one for Mr. J's quilt. I'll sew and peice it tomorrow. I think I'm going to go ahead and correct the 2 offending squares in my BOTM square. It's bothering me because it's not symetrical. I'm a little bit OCD. LOL. I'm going to attempt the Fifty-Four Forty or Fight square from Quilter's Cache tomorrow. This will be the first time that I make my own template. I did a sample square for the fifties swap and I need to tweak it a little.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

oooh that's going to be gorgeous, I love star blocks of any type, my absolute favorite!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I love your stars and the combination of the cowboy theme is going to look great with them. Gave me a few ideas for my GN.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It took me a long time to find the "offending squares" that you alluded to!

Beautiful work!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Great work, Sandra! Neat idea to 'coffee-ize' those cowboy squares, too. I'll have to remember that. Good luck and thanks for sharing! Jan in Co


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Sandra, Your blocks are looking very nice. I know your GN will love the quilt. 
Winona


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Nice job Sandra, I love the colors you are doing in the nephews quilt.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I love the colors and the star squares, you are doing a great job. Your GN will just love it.
bopeep


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Beautiful! They will love them.. I love the stars...Thanks for sharing..Queen Bee


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice! They will both love them, I'm sure.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your worried about matching points??? Those are great!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I used suggestions from the setting points thread and it really helped. I'm loving these squares. I only have 4 more to make and I'll enough to set this quilt and start quilting. I should get one done today. I was hoping for 2, but yard work and 102 degree heat really sapped my energy. I have to work 6-10 tonight at my online job, so I'll get at least one cut out and hopefully peiced tonight after work.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I really love the stars, they look so good, I could never do that!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Feather in the Breeze, yes you can! You just need to come to my quilting classes. Ha! Ha! Start with large pieces and only four squares to get started. You can do it.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

What a lucky little "cowboy" this little guy is. It's adorable.
The farm animals are special, too.
They will cherish them always.
Thanks for sharing your talented work with us. 

prairiegirl


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Feather, if I can do it, anyone can. I am self-taught. I just got a couple of quilt books and learned the basics. Use quilterscahce and start with the easy blocks (1 pin) and work your way up. The first block a evr peiced was a split rail that I did for a Christmas swap on this forum about 3-4 years ago. I've been hooked every since. I only have 3 more blocks to go. I thought I had 2 more, but when my DD started colorizing the printed fabric, she brought it to my attention that all the children were girls! Since this is a quilt for a little boy, 1 figure I'll leave that block off and do an all star quilt. I have always wanted to do a lone star quilt and I'm really considering doing a small one for the center block of this quilt. I have surely enjoyed doing this project and sharing the pictures with you all. I should have it all set by the mid week next week (providing I can get to the fabric store soon) and will post the completed top. Now, off to cut 2 more stars. :hobbyhors


----------



## ScrappyNana (Aug 25, 2007)

Very nice blocks. You have a lucky little G-nephew.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

They're lovely.

hoggie


----------

